# Looking for Camel Audio Chameleon



## Studio E (Nov 30, 2017)

I legitimately owned this synth, but switched hard drives at a certain point and forgot about it. It may seem funny, but I'd like to have it mostly just for ONE particular preset that I loved. Anyone have any idea if it's still around somewhere?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 1, 2017)

Studio E said:


> I legitimately owned this synth, but switched hard drives at a certain point and forgot about it. It may seem funny, but I'd like to have it mostly just for ONE particular preset that I loved. Anyone have any idea if it's still around somewhere?


I still have the latest version of it somewhere. I could dig it up and if you have a legit license on your computer then it should work. 

But, do you have Alchemy? It has all the Chameleon stuff on it. Don't know about the logic version though.


----------



## Studio E (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey Jose, thanks for the response. You know, now that I think of it, I guess I'd have to search for my authorization since I switched hard drives. It's not like I can recover an authorization from the company now, but I may have it in an email. It wasn't iLok'd right?


----------

